# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen auf der Elbe?

## mat

Hallo!

Ich habe schon des fteren gehrt, dass Leute auf der Elbe surfen gehen. Ich bin hufig in Blankenese. Wo steigt ihr ein? Die nchsten Tage ist Ost- bzw. Sdostwind angesagt. Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei dieser Windrichtung schon gut funktionieren kann. 

MfG,
Mathias

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo,mat,

ich wohne selber in Hamburg und habe mal jemanden getroffen, der mir auf deine Frage
den Tip gab, vom "Alten Land" aus aufs Wasser zu gehen.

In Blankenese bist du gleich im Fahrwasser und das kann bestimmt viel rger geben -
Fahrrinne, die dicken "Ptte", Wasserschutzpolizei etc.

hnliches hat mal die community wohl erfahren, als einige auf der Alster surfen wollten!
Wir hatten mal diskutiert, wie ein "Alstersurftag" wohl aussehen knnte.

Und von Blankenese rber ins alte Land - ob sich das lohnt; und dann noch die Tide!!!!

Hang loose

----------


## Danger

Damit ich mich bei den Locals nicht unbeliebt mache eine kleine Info: "Elbe" bei den Pics in der Suche eingeben. Fotos genau anschauen und mit Google-Earth vergleichen.
Kleiner Tipp:
Je breiter ein Gewsser desto besser und desto mehr Platz neben dem Fahrwasser. Bei S-SO kann ich Dir aber empfehlen lieber an die Ostsee zu fahren. Westliche Winde sind auf der Elbe besser.
Viel Erfolg  :Wink:

----------


## mat

Danke fr die Info Jungs! Ich war gerade mal gleich hier in Blankenese gucken und es stimmt: die Schiffe fahren ziemlich nahe am Ufer vorbei. Aber bei der Windrichtung geht es, glaube ich. War halt nur falscher Tidenstand. Wind und Strmung aus der selben Richtung und der Wind war auch nicht stark genug.
Ich hab auch schon ein paar andere Spots heraus gefunden. Das Mhlenberger Loch msste ja eigentlich fast gegenber von Blankenese sein. Ja, und dass es da Locals gibt, ist doch cool. Die mssten sich doch ber Zuwachs freuen. 

Ich werd mir vielleicht am Montag mal die Auenalster anschauen. Ist das Gut bei Ost - Sdost?

----------


## Danger

Elbe nur da wo man nicht ins Fahrwasser kommt! Das kann sonst teuer werden und ist echt zu strmerig. Fahr wie gesagt weiter in den Westen! Mhlenberger Loch geht nicht mehr gut seid Airbus die Hlfte zugeschttet hat. Je westlicher desto breiter und desto flacher die Umgebung. Und wie gesagt: stliche Winde gehen nicht gut. In der Fahrzeit (je nachdem wo Di in HH wohnst) bist Du auch an der Ostsee in Niendorf und hast 10x mehr Spass!

Vergiss die Alster! Wenn dann bei SW - und auch dann nicht geil weil ewig big. Waren da mal bei Sturmtief Emma vor nem Jahr und das hat echt nicht wirklich geschockt. Und der Spa kann auch schnell vorbei sein, weil die WaschuPo's immer schnell am Start sind.

Schau mal hier:
http://surfstern.de/asdra.html

----------


## mat

OK, verstehe. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Wasserschutzpolizei kommt. Ja, die Spots weiter westlich sind bestimmt auch interessant. Ich glaube aber, dass sich das dann von der Fahrzeit her gar nicht mehr so richtig lohnt, weil man bei gleicher Fahrzeit sicherlich auch fast schon in Meldorf oder so wre.
Geht's weiter westlich auch am nrdlichen Ufer? (Kolmar) Extra auf die andere Seite nach Otterndorf kostet ja auch viel Zeit.

Morgen wohl echt eher Ostsee.

----------


## Danger

Meldorf dauert schon noch lnger. Ja, ich meine auch nrdliche Ufer. Dein Tipp ist schon nicht schlecht  :Wink: 
Nen Tick weiter westlich wo es schn breit wird geht auch... Da ist es nach meinem Geschmack sogar besser als auf dem Speicherkoog.

----------


## brewcrew

Herr Danger, Herr Danger...Ihr Glck das ich diesen Fred hier erst heute lese....:-D
Gottseidank gibt es seit Anfang dieser Saison abgerichtete Kampfschafe am Deich die jedem Nicht-Local die Autoreifen zerbeissen. 
Local darf sich eh' nur der nennen der, weil auf Schafskacke ausgerutscht, schon einmal den Deich heruntergeschlittert ist. 
Alle anderen brettern bitte weiter nach Meldorf...

Heute gegen Rostock.... NO SLEEP 'TIL MILLERNTOR...

CU

----------


## Hommi

Na, dann geh ich schon mal die Schafe trainieren.  

P.S.: Vielleicht sollten wir nchstes mal eine kleine Deicholympiade veranstalten. Mit Surfbrettweitwurf anstatt Teebeutelweitwurf. Danger hat damit ja schon Erfahrung und stellt bestimmt sein Board zur Verfgung. (siehe Bild vom 18.03.07)

----------


## seegraser

hier ein Beispiel fr das Windsurfen auf der Elbe am Oortkatener See:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BB2qC_7N7Y0

 :Smile:

----------


## abinswasser

der Beitrag wird pltzlich sehr aktuell bei dem Verbot, Schleswig-H zu betreten  :Smile:

----------


## murshund

Es gibt da einen neuen Secret City Spot in Hamburg. Der funktioniert mit Board und normalerweise machen die Menschen da auch Loopings...

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
ich wei ja nicht was ein Secret City Spot ist, aber Elbe und Alster fallen in Stadtnhe definitiv aus.
Aber vielleicht gibt es in Hamburg ja ein bisher nicht entdecktes, unbekanntes Gewsser.

----------


## seegraser

Ich mag noch den Ratzeburger See, gibt auch eine Facebookgruppe dazu, 

https://oaseforum.de/showthread.php?t=387

sofern man keinen Fu auf Meckpomm setzt und festgenommen wird ...

----------

